# Legacies: FR Campaign - Extract from Niriel's Journal



## Ranes (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an excerpt I wanted to share from a campaign diary being kept, in-character, by one of the players in the game I'm in. It's taken from the climax of yesterday's session.

*The party*
Jinx       elf assassin
Niriel      elf (sometimes avariel) wizard
Roth      formerly human, now axiomatic outsider, cleric
Drift       mysterious halfling wizard
Callus     human bard
Dent      dwarf fighter (me)

To explain: the party is in a temple that seems to have been translocated from somewhere in Faerun to a frozen demi-plane. With the party's cleric and one of the wizards temporarily plane-shifted elsewhere, Niriel records what happens when the three remaining members encounter a huge, white dragon...

...The dragon yawned, stretched, and began walking across in a leisurely sort of way. My memory's a bit hazy as to the details of the following conversation, but as far as I can remember, it went something like this:

Dragon: "So you're finally here."
Jinx: "Greetings, sir dragon. What can we do for you?"
Dragon: "You can stand still while I eat you. It's been far too long since I've had fresh meat."
Me: "Um . . . is there any chance you could just let us go?"
Dragon: "Not really. Oh, I know. Give me the elf and you two can leave."
Dent: "Heh. You're trapped here too, aren't ya?"
Dragon: "Are you taunting me?"
Dent: "Yeah."
(dragon breathes on him)

I suppose Dent had already passed his thirty-second limit of talking to an evil creature without attacking or provoking it. It didn't really make a difference anyway...

By all means, head over to our messageboard to read the whole thing. Benedict - who plays Niriel - is a fine writer.


----------

